# Mobile Generator



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Any ideas or thoughts on arrangement or setup for a mobile (tractor trailer) generator? Not quite sure of size, at least 1,000 amp, this is for a well known nationwide company who wants to be able to send this thing to whichever facility needs it. Basically need a quick/efficient way to attach/detach this thing, some sort of terminal box. I'll note that I have 0 generator experience.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Do a search for cam lock panels.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

This is the generator by the way, can you tell what type of terminals are on there?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> View attachment 23787
> 
> 
> This is the generator by the way, can you tell what type of terminals are on there?


Probably some brand of cam-lock gizmos like these:


----------

